# well that was demoralising



## Deb (Nov 30, 2009)

Went to the big christmas craft show. 
set up went well, the only thing we forgot was the camera, but with a professional photographer across the walkway, we just asked him to take a few quick digicam type ones and he agreed to email them to us, so I'll post them soon. I kept being told this was huge, they'd have 5000+ people....

If they had 2000 they were lucky. And they had us tucked away in a little row off a little row so to speak, so we could see people go past on the main rows but a lot less came down our row, AND we had a bottle neck at the begin of it (two opposite sided stalls which were way further into the isle than permitted), plus some crazy woman spraying very strong ginger and clove scent over her 'christmas' stall, which kind of meant people with any kind of scent issue weren't even coming that way,with their family. 

On the plus side we had a few people with scent issues who came by and could actually stand near my stall and loved the smells - way to go!  
And i got a custom order for 20 sugar scrub cubes. 

A friend made a big big christmas order (that i would have got anyway) so we totalled twice stall costs. 

To be frank, i felt a bit fobbed off by the organisation - of the people who actually came by, a good amount stopped and of the stoppers, about half bought, so that went very well. 

I'm going to be looking at other places to sell stuff though, as at 2 x stall cost, I made the stall, the insurance, the petrol, and part of my roomie/helper's cost, but not all.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear it did not go well.  But you learned a lesson I have learned many times.  I talk alot to other crafters about shows that they have done and ask them what they liked about the show and what they did not.  I bet there is 15 to 20 others that I talk to and we share info all the time.  Sometimes you get tips about poorly run shows so you know to avoid them.  I have learned so much this year and am looking forward to booking my shows for next year.  I had one this year that the people who ran it lied to me.  I paid $100 for the booth and sold $200.  Not a good day but I did make a nice contact that did bring some sales later on.

Bruce


----------

